# Please tell me what that is..



## MikeJojo (15 Feb 2014)

Hi

Some time ago these little creatures size of sand grain developed in my tank. I don't know why and what that is. Also is it beneficial for my aquarium or I should try to get rid of it? 




Mike




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (15 Feb 2014)

Seed shrimp?


----------



## MikeJojo (15 Feb 2014)

Should I be worried?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arne (15 Feb 2014)

you mean the little white dots ? looks like a fungus, if that makes any sense under water...


----------



## MikeJojo (15 Feb 2014)

Yes, little dots. They move around the tank so I don't think its fungus 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Feb 2014)

Snail eggs?


----------



## MikeJojo (15 Feb 2014)

I don't have a snail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Nelson (15 Feb 2014)

MikeJojo said:


> I don't have a snail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nor do I, but sometimes they are already on plants that you buy


----------



## MikeJojo (15 Feb 2014)

Ohh right, I forgot about that  It emerged just now, couple of months since plants were planted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose_j (15 Feb 2014)

Hi MikeJojo,

I can't see the little creatures in your picture but your description could match with Cyclops, little & white copepod crustaceans moving fast in the tank. I this is what you have, don't worry about them.

Try to use a magnifying glass and check if they are like the one in this picture.

They are great as food for young fishes.

Keep us informed!

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## MikeJojo (15 Feb 2014)

That's good there nothing to worry about. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom (15 Feb 2014)

Almost certainly either cyclops or ostracods. Neither are anything to worry about and most fish will enjoy eating them. A quick google image search should enable you to determine which it is, or you can tell by the way they move; cyclops dart about with very quick short movements, whilst ostracods sort of bumble drunkenly around in a seemingly haphazard fashion. The other thing they could be are small freshwater limpets, which just crawl very slowly like sleepy snails.


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Feb 2014)

It's a little doood with a mohawk...


----------



## MikeJojo (16 Feb 2014)

Are they by a chance algae eaters? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose_j (16 Feb 2014)

MikeJojo said:


> Are they by a chance algae eaters?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
If they are Cyclops they feed feed on small fragments of plant material, animals or carrion. If what you have are ostracods they have a wide range of diets depending on the species (carnivores, herbivores, scavengers and filter feeders).

If you have algae problems in your tank ...,  I don't think they will solve them 

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## MikeJojo (16 Feb 2014)

jose_j said:


> If you have algae problems in your tank ...,  I don't think they will solve them



I had some problems with algae but now it is all sorting out. These little inmates appeared just about the same time as my algae started to disappear, so I wondered whether it's because of them or due to established environment in regards of co2 level, flow and nutrients I'd managed to achieve 

Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

